# Help with Build 3 JB! I9300



## alexfigueroa100 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey Guys!!!
Im kinda new with this aokp ROMS..... and i was wondering, should i flash this new build???
My problem is that i am really happy with a lot of functions included in the JB stock rom.... :S such as motion options, lockscreen water styles, and all the special featuures Samsung developed for this model....(Smartstay... Smartalert....S beam)

So the question is.... Will I lose those??? Will AOKP have them included:...!?

Help!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

you will lose alll of them features incorporated with TW...... im on AOKP and ive been for the past few weeks...its awesome.. i love the themechooser, and the custom tweaks all over the rom... but i also really miss the TW features.... im.. "confused" lol.. im not sure if im totally sold on aokp


----------



## alexfigueroa100 (Sep 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> you will lose alll of them features incorporated with TW...... im on AOKP and ive been for the past few weeks...its awesome.. i love the themechooser, and the custom tweaks all over the rom... but i also really miss the TW features.... im.. "confused" lol.. im not sure if im totally sold on aokp


Hahahaha!! Do you know if its possible to re-install those features?? :S kinda installing TW again or something like that???


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

alexfigueroa100 said:


> Hahahaha!! Do you know if its possible to re-install those features?? :S kinda installing TW again or something like that???


You can't have both.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

the only way to really have both i guess.... (the speed of AOSP with the features of TW) is probably to wait for JB to go official to our phones, or find a leak with an aosp themed notification pulldown.. Even still, its not aosp, but touchwiz based.....

I think once JB goes official on these phones, i will go back to TW... right now there isnt a downloadable fix for google wallet to work, and thats a dealbreaker for me


----------



## alexfigueroa100 (Sep 28, 2012)

There is already there!! you can actually download the official JB ROM.... but i want to have more customizing options!! :S


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

alexfigueroa100 said:


> There is already there!! you can actually download the official JB ROM.... but i want to have more customizing options!! :S


JB TW does not equal AOSP. The features you like (motion) from TW will never happen on AOSP.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

MistaWolfe is right. AOSP will never have TW features fully integrated, because one of the best things about AOSP is it removes the bloated TW framework, it's it's highly unlikely that it will be merged back in, unless someone makes a special hybrid ROM (possible, but not on the table in the near future). That being said, I encourage you to try out AOKP Jelly Bean. It's a great ROM, although it's far from bug free.

One thing though: BACK UP YOUR IMEI!!!! If you don't know what that means, read this first: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32397-tutorial-imei-backup-nv-with-qpst-us-variants/

It's wordy, but it is ESSENTIAL if you don't want to break your phone.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> MistaWolfe is right. AOSP will never have TW features fully integrated, because one of the best things about AOSP is it removes the bloated TW framework, it's it's highly unlikely that it will be merged back in, unless someone makes a special hybrid ROM (possible, but not on the table in the near future). That being said, I encourage you to try out AOKP Jelly Bean. It's a great ROM, although it's far from bug free.
> 
> One thing though: BACK UP YOUR IMEI!!!! If you don't know what that means, read this first: http://rootzwiki.com...st-us-variants/
> 
> It's wordy, but it is ESSENTIAL if you don't want to break your phone.


just an fyi, that synergy flashable zip probably won't help you on the i9300 because of the different partitions... i don't even know if the imei problem exists on the i9300 though.


----------

